# World's Best Classic Skyscrapers



## LLoydGeorge

My favorite skyscrapers are ones from the early 1900's. New York has the best collection of them by far. Chicago has a few. However, can you post photos of such buildings (of at least 30 stories) from your city? 

Here are some of my favorites in NY:

40 Wall Street

















The Municipal Building

























The old city hall which dates from 1802 sits across the street from it









The San Remo 









20 Exchange Place









Federal Courthouse
















While not skyscrapers, the Surrogates Court and the Tweed Courthouse across the street are awesome

















120 Broadway

















Bankers Trust








Bankers Trust at ground level (on right hand side)
























Sherry Netherland and the Pierre








Woolworth

































The Beresford
















Metlife
































New York Life

































The Flatiron









The El Dorado (which looks a lot like the San Remo (also on CPW))

















American Radiator

























General Electric

















Standard Oil

























The Trinity Building (named after Trinity Church next door)
























Trinity Church with the Trinity Building in the background









No introduction needed

















The Crown Building

























55 Liberty Street

























The Helmsley

















The Carlyle
























The Ansonia


----------



## hudkina

Detroit ranks behind only New York and Chicago when it comes to pre-depression skyscrapers. The three greatest are the Fisher Building, the Guardian Building, and the Penobscot Building. Other greats include the David Stott Building, the Book Tower, Cadillac Place, and Broderick Tower.

Here are all of Detroit's pre-depression skyscrapers in the 30-floor range:

1. Penobscot Building - 1928 - 565 ft - 47 floors
2. Guardian Building - 1929 - 496 ft - 40 floors
3. Book Tower - 1926 - 475 ft - 38 floors
4. Fisher Building - 1928 - 444 ft - 30 floors
5. Cadillac Tower - 1927 - 437 ft - 40 floors
6. David Stott Building - 1929 - 437 ft - 32 floors
7. J.L. Hudson Building - 1928 - 410 ft - 29 floors
8. David Broderick Tower - 1928 - 369 ft - 35 floors
9. Buhl Building - 1925 - 366 ft - 29 floors
10. Book-Cadillac Hotel - 1924 - 351 ft - 29 floors

Here are all of Chicago's Pre-Depression Skyscrapers in the 30-floor range:
1. Chicago Temple Building - 1924 - 568 ft - 23 floors
2. Palmolive Building - 1929 - 565 ft - 37 floors
3. Civic Opera Building - 1929 - 555 ft - 45 floors
4. Pittsfield Building - 1927 - 551 ft - 38 floors
5. Morrison Hotel - 1925 - 526 ft - 45 floors
6. 35 East Wacker Drive - 1927 - 523 ft - 40 floors
7. Mather Tower - 1928 - 521 ft - 41 floors
8. Carbide & Carbon Building - 1929 - 503 ft - 37 floors
9. Bankers Building - 1927 - 476 ft - 41 floors
10. Metropolitan Tower - 1924 - 475 ft - 37 floors
11. American Furniture Mart - 1926 - 474 ft - 29 floors
12. Hotel Intercontinental - 1929 - 471 ft - 42 floors
13. Randolph Tower - 1929 - 465 ft - 45 floors
14. Tribune Tower - 1925 - 463 ft - 34 floors
15. Roanoke Building - 1925 - 452 ft - 37 floors
16. Wrigley Building - 1922 - 438 ft - 27 floors
17. Willoughby Tower - 1929 - 438 ft - 38 floors
18. 333 North Michigan - 1928 - 396 ft - 34 floors
19. Allerton Crowne Plaza - 1924 - 360 ft - 25 floors
20. Drake Tower - 1929 - 347 ft - 30 floors


----------



## Tubeman

Nice thread, wrong subforum!


----------



## hudkina

Here are some others. I'm sure I've missed a few cities, but here's an idea of other cities. Basically, I listed any building built before 1930 that was taller than 347 ft (the shortest building that had at least 30 floors).

Philadelphia:
1. City Hall - 1901 - 548 ft - 9 floors
2. Wachovia Building - 1927 - 405 ft - 29 floors
3. Lewis Tower - 1929 - 389 ft - 33 floors
4. The Drake - 1929 - 375 ft - 33 floors

Los Angeles:
1. City Hall - 1928 - 454 ft - 32 floors

Houston:
1. JPMorgan Chase Building - 1929 - 428 ft - 36 floors
2. Niels Esperson Building - 1927 - 410 ft - 32 floors

San Francisco:
1. Russ Building - 1927 - 435 ft - 32 floors
2. PacBell Building - 1925 - 435 ft - 26 floors
3. Shell Building - 1929 - 378 ft - 29 floors

St. Louis:
1. Southwestern Bell Building - 1926 - 399 ft - 26 floors
2. Civil Courts Building - 1929 - 386 ft - 13 floors

Pittsburgh:
1. Koppers Building - 1929 - 475 ft - 34 floors
2. First National Bank Building - 1912 - 387 ft - 26 floors
3. Oliver Building - 1910 - 347 ft - 25 floors

Dallas:
1. Magnolia Hotel - 1923 - 430 ft - 29 floors

Boston:
1. Custom House Tower - 1915 - 496 ft - 32 floors

Minneapolis:
1. Foshay Tower - 1929 - 448 ft - 32 floors

Baltimore:
1. Bank of America Building - 1924 - 509 ft - 37 floors

Cincinnati:
1. PNC Tower - 1913 - 495 ft - 31 floors

Milwaukee:
1. City Hall - 1895 - 353 ft - 15 floors

Buffalo:
1. Rand Building - 1929 - 351 ft - 26 floors

Hartford:
1. Travelers Tower - 1919 - 527 ft - 24 floors

Providence:
1. Bank of America Building - 1927 - 428 ft - 26 floors

Miami:
1. Miami Dade County Courthouse - 1928 - 360 ft - 28 floors

Seattle:
1. Smith Tower - 1914 - 467 ft - 38 floors

Columbus:
1. LeVeque Tower - 1927 - 555 ft - 47 floors

Kansas City:
1. Oak Tower Building - 1913 - 379 ft - 28 floors

Cleveland:
1. Ohio Bell Huron Building - 1927 - 365 ft - 24 floors


----------



## LLoydGeorge

Hudinka,

THanks for posting the list. It's very comprehensive. Do you have any photos?


----------



## SkyLerm

Wow nice buildings! :yes:


----------



## Robin.Be

the "boerentoren" in Antwerp, the first european skyscraper 
97.75 meter high


----------



## Jules

Wrigley Building, Chicago, 1922


----------



## hudkina

I don't have any photos of skyscrapers in other cities, but I do have some of Detroit:

1. Penobscot Building - 1928 - 565 ft - 47 floors









2. Guardian Building - 1929 - 496 ft - 40 floors









3. Book Tower - 1926 - 475 ft - 38 floors









4. Fisher Building - 1928 - 444 ft - 30 floors









5. Cadillac Tower - 1927 - 437 ft - 40 floors









6. David Stott Building - 1929 - 437 ft - 32 floors









7. J.L. Hudson Building - 1928 - 410 ft - 29 floors*
(IMAGE IS NOT MINE)









8. David Broderick Tower - 1928 - 369 ft - 35 floors
(IMAGE IS NOT MINE)









9. Buhl Building - 1925 - 366 ft - 29 floors









10. Book-Cadillac Hotel - 1924 - 351 ft - 29 floors
(IMAGE IS NOT MINE)









*Hudson's was demolished in 1998.


----------



## LLoydGeorge

Thanks for posting them. I like the Book Tower.


----------



## Manila-X

I like the Chrysler Building though The Empire State has a mightier appearance. I also like The Woolworth and Singer Building as well.


----------



## LLoydGeorge

Robin.Be said:


> the "boerentoren" in Antwerp, the first european skyscraper
> 97.75 meter high


I like that tower. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## TYW

i'm a fan of classic skyscrapers! glad to see this thread kay:


----------



## LLoydGeorge

Here are some more of my favorites. Unlike the others, these buildings are in the 15 to 20 story range. There are 1,000's of buildings like this in New York.

The St. Urban









The Kenilworth









The Langham









The Chatsworth


----------



## BillyBTall

The Bullocks Wilshire Building in Los Angeles. 


















(c) Jim Schwartz


Opened in 1929 just before the stock market crash, Bullocks Wilshire was one of America's first suburban department stores and is regarded as one of the finest Art Deco buildings in the U.S. Clients who visited the store included Mae West, Alfred Hitchcock, John Wayne, Greta Garbo, and Clark Gable.

The building was purchased by the Southwestern University School of Law in 1994 who restored it to its former glory and is now the university's library housing over 365,000 volumes.


----------



## Jules

One of my personal favorites:

Tribune Tower, Chicago, 1925


----------



## emutiny

these buildings could use a good power washing!


----------



## Paulie Walnuts

NY simply has the most beatiful buildings of the planet


----------



## Illadelph

Philadelphia


----------



## spyguy

A few possibly unknowns (less known) in Chicago:

Edgewater Beach Apartments:









Belden-Stratford:


----------



## Hecago

Chicago: 

Chicago Board of Trade.










Bankers Building










Civic Opera Building 










Chicago Temple Building 










Palmolive Building.










Pittsfield Building.










Lasalle-Wacker building










100 North LaSalle










Lasalle Bank building










State of Illinois Building.










Central office Building










Engineering Building.










333 North Michigan Avenue










Mather Tower










35 East Wacker Drive










Willoughby Tower










Carbide and Carbon Building 










Metropolitan Tower










680 North Lakeshore Drive










Tribune Tower










Wrigley Building.










Chicago Hilton and Towers


----------



## Hecago

Some more Chi-town classics.

Skyline Century of Progress 










London Guarantee Building 










Fisher Building










6 North Building










Old Republic Building










Peoples Gas Company Building










Monroe Building










30 North Michigan Avenue










Intercontinental Hotel










The Powhatan










Marquette Building 










Reliance Building 



















1540 North Lake Shore Drive 










Burnham Center











The Coyote


----------



## spyguy

Forget what this building is called, but on the Gold Coast









10 West Elm









Blackstone Hotel (is being heavily renovated)


----------



## spyguy

I hate doing this, but there are no good images on Google so I'll link to Emporis

Park Edgewater
http://www.emporis.com/files/transfer/sixwm/2002/06/151299.jpg

The Renaissance
http://www.emporis.com/files/transfer/sixwm/2001/07/126310.jpg

Uptown National Bank









You know, Chicago only has a few :|


----------



## Manila-X

BTW, I heard that some of these old scrapers are rennovated in the inside. It's hard to explain but what I meant is they look old in the outside but modern on the inside.


----------



## spyguy

Yeah that's true a lot of times. Many of these towers were actually office buildings first so they needed to be converted into residential units but they still usually keep and restore the very big things like the lobbies and such while modernizing the rest.


----------



## hkskyline

Modernization is needed to bring in the technological infrastructure that companies need to function. However, renovations can only go so far in the older buildings since they were never designed for fiber optic cables and such.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Modernization is needed to bring in the technological infrastructure that companies need to function. However, renovations can only go so far in the older buildings since they were never designed for fiber optic cables and such.


Even with iconic ones such as The Woolworth, Chrysler or Empire State?


----------



## UrbanSophist

spyguy said:


> You know, Chicago only has a few :|


 :lol:

Whatever happened to the forumer "TPE"? He used to post some nice shots of classic Chicago.


----------



## LLoydGeorge

Chicago has only an extremely small number compared to New York. It's one of the reasons why I don't like its skyline nearly as much as New York's.


----------



## Hecago

LLoydGeorge said:


> Chicago has only an extremely small number compared to New York. It's one of the reasons why I don't like its skyline nearly as much as New York's.


Well, seeing how chicago only has a fifth as many skyscrapers total, that easy to understand.


----------



## Hecago

Randolph tower










the Oriental Theater


----------



## spyguy

Quality over quantity I suppose.


----------



## LLoydGeorge

Hecago said:


> Well, seeing how chicago only has a fifth as many skyscrapers total, that easy to understand.


But Chicago doesn't have remotely close to one-fifth of the old skyscrapers that NY does. If one were to include buildings the height of the ones that you posted, there are areas in NY like the Flatiron District, the Upper West Side, SoHo, etc. that has block after block of buildings that height with nothing new amidst them.


----------



## Hecago

LLoydGeorge said:


> But Chicago doesn't have remotely close to one-fifth of the old skyscrapers that NY does. If one were to include buildings the height of the ones that you posted, there are areas in NY like the Flatiron District, the Upper West Side, SoHo, etc. that has block after block of buildings that height with nothing new amidst them.


I never stated otherwise, what Meant was that since chicago has only a fifth as many scrapers and the majority of New york's are older, therefore New York is gonna have heck of alot more oldies, do the math.

Besides, age doesn't equal better.


----------



## Hecago

Also, one of the things I like about Chicago is that it _isn't_ block after block after block of the same style. It's a little bit of everything all together to make a big happy skyscraper family.


----------



## Jules

Hecago said:


> Well, seeing how chicago only has a fifth as many skyscrapers total, that easy to understand.


Not to mention it's two centuries younger.


----------



## Hecago

More Chicago:

Merchandise Mart.










Lake-Michigan Building

click for image ----> http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=275293

Concord City Centre

click for image----> http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=112496

Insurance Exchange Building

click for image----> http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=102245

Socony-Vaccum Building

click for image----> http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=115379

Bank of America Building

click for image----> http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=128632

Riverside Plaza

click for image----> http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=197525

School of the Art Institute of Chicago - Wolberg Hall










1500 North Lake Shore Drive

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=201864

MDA City Apartments

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=110648

5000 East End Building

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=157925

Loop Center Building

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=114318

Harris Bank Building

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=117738

Madison Square Building.

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=101228

Chicago Athletic Association Annex

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=106753

Palmer House Hotel

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=117265

Victor Lawson YMCA

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=216799

The Eddystone

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=116854

209 East Lake Shore Drive

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=119533

Wacker Tower

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=148674

5000 south cornell

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=282377

U.S. Post Office

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=207699

Edgewater Beach Apartments

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=126157

2440 North Lakeview

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=114423

Maurice L. Rothschild Building

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=130914


----------



## spyguy

The Powhatan
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=226149

Midwest Apartments
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=127163

Jackson Towers
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=263008

5421 South Cornell
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=149027

Shore Line Condominium
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=112511

7000 South Shore Drive
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=111121

7321 South Shore Drive
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=126199

The Coastland
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=207279

Windermere House
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=151303


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Even with iconic ones such as The Woolworth, Chrysler or Empire State?


Definitely yes. Companies need internet connections these days. It's a standard feature. Hence even the older buildings need to be retrofitted to provide such basic services.


----------



## Illadelph

Philadelphia Classics


----------



## Manila-X

HK Classic


----------



## Christian urbanite

Nice forum, but more New York skyscrapers would be nice.


----------



## -Corey-

without a doubt NY has by far the most beautiful skyscrapers in the whole world..


----------



## Ebola

Stuff that only NY has can never be reproduced and is truly the best.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Tribune Tower's by far my favourite, although whatever Ebola has posted may soon become a new favourite - what is it Ebola?

Strangely enough, this building in Hong Kong isn't exactly an old tower - built in 1993, but it looks like it should have been built some time in the 1950's. It's not entirely prominent in the Hong Kong skyline, although if you look closer you can spot it - it's 186m.

The Entertainent Building in Central:










And of course, the old Bank of China tower, which was built in the 1950's (1950 to be exact) - has a very Chinese look to it...it's a shame it isn't taller, although if it were taller it would look strange in Hong Kong's glassy skyline. Reckon it would fit in well in NYC or Chicago though.



















Can't ignore the Peninsula, the main building was built in 1928 - the upper extension was added in the early 90's.




























Eh? You can't link from Emporis...? Alright, I'll imageshack it.


----------



## mbuildings

the salvo palace, in Montevideo, Uruguay

Palacio Salvo (English: Salvo Palace) is a building in Montevideo, Uruguay, located at the intersection of 18 de Julio Avenue and Plaza Independencia. It was designed by the architect Mario Palanti, an Italian immigrant living in Buenos Aires, who used a similar design for his Palacio Barolo in Buenos Aires, Argentina. Finished in 1925, Palacio Salvo stands 100 metres high with the antenna included and was the tallest building in South America at the time. [citation needed]

It was built on the site where the Confiteria La Giralda was once located, a place renowned for being where Gerardo Matos Rodríguez wrote his tango La Cumparsita, in 1917. [1]

The building was originally intended to function as a hotel, possibly mixed with some private residential units. This did not work out, and it never functioned as a hotel. There is now a mixture of offices and private residences in the building. [2]


----------



## MoreOrLess

Ideal House in London has always been a favourite of mine...


----------



## erbse

^ Where do we have to search for the "skyscraping"-aspect?

Btw: Great photos mates, cordial thanks. I just love scrapers of the good old days


----------



## PresidentBjork

:drool: 

Despite attempts to wean myself of these buildings they remain my favourite forms of architecture. 

Here's a few, there are some repeats but I think they deserve it.

American International NYC









Bit hard to find photos that do this building justice as that area is so densely packed. It's hard to pick out how it's lower massing beautifully tappers up into the slender tower, but never mind. 

500 Fifth Avenue 











The fuller building is an often overlooked art deco tower in NYC.








(The Ritz tower is also nicely in the background.)


Detroit has arguably the best selection of pre war skyscrapers, just out of sheer quality, not quantity, in the world. No amount of whinging about the city's current condition can change that. 

Here's the David Stott Building, possibly my favorite all brick skyscraper. 









The glorious fisher building:









The Guardian Building:










Since Chicago has been pretty well covered I'll just post a few of my favourites. 

333 North Michigan on the left is with the Mather tower on the right. 










Here's the Seattle Tower, in, unsurprisingly, Seattle.










Toronto Star has been demolished but I think it was one of the best pre war skyscrapers in Toronto. 









The famous Aldred Building in Montreal:


















Minneapolis is home to the Qwest Centre, perhaps not the most eye catching tower, it is nonetheless a perfect example of 1930's American skyscraper design, with its strong vertical lines and metal spandrels. The black thing at the top was added in the 1950's. 









There are so many more I would love to post, but this'll do for now.


----------



## MDguy

heres a sort of forgotten one, the bank of america, baltimore (thats just a recent name)










Kansas city also has a great collection of them 

I also love this building in Buenos Aires, the Kavanagh Building

From Jota Pe here at ssc


----------



## Seattlelife

PresidentBjork said:


> :drool:
> 
> Despite attempts to wean myself of these buildings they remain my favourite forms of architecture.


I totally agree :cheers:

Keep this thread growing please


----------



## Rizzato

_00_deathscar said:


> whatever Ebola has posted may soon become a new favourite - what is it Ebola?
> .


that the General electric building aka 570 lexington avenue
located in Midtown manhattan


----------



## Marcanadian

Some in Toronto.


Royal York Hotel











Commerce Court North











Canada Life Building


----------



## nygirl

*Yep Ny has a great collection but...*

*Chicago has got more than just a "few", oh Chi-town does it's thing..*


Wish I knew the name: This one is a stunner and really struck me.




























One of my all time favorites anywhere Carbide and Carbon.











The beautiful Pittsfield up there.





























Mather Tower










333 North Michigan










and again.. 









Wrigley- Intercontinental- Chicago Tribune Tower. I mean... Helloooo









Chicago Temple Buildings










35 East Wacker










To me, that right there just says " Good Morning, welcome to Michigan Avenue". That beauty on the right is called the London Guarantee Building. 










The Palmolive contending 










Chicago Board of Trade










Mather Tower again










Palmolive still contending










Willougby and Pittsfield holding there own infront of the more modern monsters behind them.










Randolph










Dahhhhhh Merchandise Mart










and I'll leave you with the Intercontinental


----------



## spyguy

The first one is the University Club.


----------



## nygirl

^ Thanks. I'd imagine that if you didn't live in Chicago ( and I am only assuming) that you would have no clue about this extraordinary building. Maybe, Idk. Eitherway, it's a gem and I rarely hear about it nor recognize it when looking at the Michigan Avenue skyline. Only when I stood under it.

Also note the picture of Chicago Temple Building. I didn't even really photograph the ones behind it but there really is so much more. Chicago is certainly not lacking in classic skyscrapers and they have some of the most ornate and interesting buildings in the loop.


----------



## bluto

No love for Raymond Hood's other NY towers? McGraw Hill, Daily News, Rockefeller Center?

Also, is anyone familiar with the exact location of Hood's City of Towers proposal for Chicago? I'm trying to figure out if it roughly occupied the same boundries as LSE, and haven't been able to turn up any information online.


----------



## AMBAnauta

Aguas Argentinas Building


----------



## 1878EFC

The Royal Liver Building- Liverpool




























http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Liver_Building


----------



## AMBAnauta

Centro naval en Buenos Aires Argentina


----------



## AMBAnauta




----------



## NittanyBLUE2002

> Here are all of Chicago's Pre-Depression Skyscrapers in the 30-floor range:
> *1. Chicago Temple Building - 1924 - 568 ft - 23 floors*
> 2. Palmolive Building - 1929 - 565 ft - 37 floors
> 3. Civic Opera Building - 1929 - 555 ft - 45 floors
> 4. Pittsfield Building - 1927 - 551 ft - 38 floors
> 5. Morrison Hotel - 1925 - 526 ft - 45 floors
> 6. 35 East Wacker Drive - 1927 - 523 ft - 40 floors
> 7. Mather Tower - 1928 - 521 ft - 41 floors
> 8. Carbide & Carbon Building - 1929 - 503 ft - 37 floors
> 9. Bankers Building - 1927 - 476 ft - 41 floors
> 10. Metropolitan Tower - 1924 - 475 ft - 37 floors
> 11. American Furniture Mart - 1926 - 474 ft - 29 floors
> 12. Hotel Intercontinental - 1929 - 471 ft - 42 floors
> 13. Randolph Tower - 1929 - 465 ft - 45 floors
> 14. Tribune Tower - 1925 - 463 ft - 34 floors
> 15. Roanoke Building - 1925 - 452 ft - 37 floors
> 16. Wrigley Building - 1922 - 438 ft - 27 floors
> 17. Willoughby Tower - 1929 - 438 ft - 38 floors
> 18. 333 North Michigan - 1928 - 396 ft - 34 floors
> 19. Allerton Crowne Plaza - 1924 - 360 ft - 25 floors
> 20. Drake Tower - 1929 - 347 ft - 30 floors


That's pretty tall for a church. I want to say Trinity Church was once the tallest church in NYC. I wonder how the two structures compare to each other. Is Chicago's Temple considered something of a landmark like Trinity Church in NYC?


----------



## canadave87

This thread would be incomplete without Montreal's Sun Life Building. When it was completed in 1931, it was the largest office building in the British Empire in terms of square footage.


----------



## mikoscy

wonderful scyscrapers.....new york has the most amazing classic scyscrapers in the world and dubai the most modern....completly different but i prefer new york


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

This thread is:shocked:


----------



## MDguy

Tulsa definently deserves a mention









here's the Boston Avenue Methodist Church (almost a skyscraper)

















the mid-continental tower (both pictures)

















320 South Boston Building (both pictures)

















Philtower Building 









Mayo Hotel

photos from flickr


----------



## erbse

*Bump!*

This thread gotta be pulled up again 


I'm in love with most of the mentioned buildings. Classical skyscrapers somewhat are amongst the most fascinating buildings to me.
Tribune Tower certainly is one of the most exalted buildings around the world.

If I may pick a few to add:

*Custom House Tower, Boston* - 1915. A slender classic that soars greatly with just 151m!




































_pics by flickr.com_



*Freedom Tower, Miami* - 1925. It perfectly incarnates that certain Cuban spirit of Miami. I'm lovin' it!




























Modern skyscrapers somewhat fail to fascinate like that..



































_pics by flickr.com and fotocommunity.de_



(We already had it, but...)
Last but not least:
Wrigley Building, Chicago - 1924. One of the greatest skyscrapers around the Universe.
I could chew it! Gimme a gum, now!



















Nearly everything around Chicago River and esp. Magnificent Mile is just... Well, magnificent! 









Right next to Tribune Tower








*Image source: www.fotocommunity.de*

------------------
More to come, if anybody wish so


----------



## erbse

_--Edit--_


----------



## erbse

_--Edit--_


----------



## francisco torres

I LOVE THIS BUILDINGS

Saenz Building









The Times building









Building unknown









Granada hotel









Andes building







[/URL]


----------



## skyscraper100




----------



## zwischbl

i simply love these skyscrapers since they combine both of what i like most: historical architecture and skyscrapers


----------



## Manila-X

skyscraper100 said:


>


This building is older than my grandparents and its still up!


----------



## Rizzato

Im obsessed with the General Electric building (RCA building) in Midtown Manhattan. 
he level of detail in the crown is just amazing, gothic. And not to mention the setbacks which slowly chip away at the base until a slender tower shoots straight up.


----------



## Trump Tower Tycoon

40 Wall Street is a great building


----------



## Dzwonsson

Hotel Warszawa (Prudential), 1934, Warsaw:


----------



## oduguy1999

erbsenzaehler said:


> This thread gotta be pulled up again
> 
> 
> 
> *Freedom Tower, Miami* - 1925. It perfectly incarnates that certain Cuban spirit of Miami. I'm lovin' it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful building it looks like a take of the Giralda tower of Sevilles Cathedral of Santa Maria(Considered one of the most perfect towers every built).


----------



## erbse

That probably is because the Freedom Tower was built after the Giralda one


----------



## erbse

This thread should be continued!


----------



## erbse

*Düsseldorf (Germany)*, Wilhelm-Marx-Haus

It was built in 1924 and one of the 1st true highrises/skyscrapers in Europe 



















Music Pavillion in front of the Wilhelm Marx House:


















Sources: flickr.com, Wiki & user decapitated


----------



## Snowy

*Senate House: London (1932-1937)*
































(pics courtesy of stevecadman & Nick Atkins Photography, flickr)


Part of the University of London, this building was earmarked by Hitler, who intended it to be his headquarters in London, once he had invaded Britain.


----------



## Snowy

*Westminster Cathedral: London (1895-1903)*
































(pics courtesy of Wikipedia / Ginger Nut Designs & Ash Lourey, flickr)


Not to be confused with the much older Westminster Abbey, Westminster Cathedral is the mother church of the Roman Catholic community in England and Wales.

Not a typically English building!


----------



## erbse

I always found the Westminster Cathedral to be really interesting, but I don't think it fits here 


Btw, does London have another historical highrise, apart from the Senate House?


----------



## Substructure

Not sure it fits here either, but still an interesting one:
Pharos, lighthouse of Alexandria, 146m, built around -250BC, destroyed in 1303 by an earthquake. Tallest building on Earth for about 1500 years.


----------



## Snowy

erbse said:


> I always found the Westminster Cathedral to be really interesting, but I don't think it fits here
> 
> 
> Btw, does London have another historical highrise, apart from the Senate House?


Ha ha, Fair enough! Ok, I wasn't going to include Westminster Cathedral but then I saw that someone had included a highrise art deco church and thought that I could get away with including it. Technically it has a large tower, so perhaps it could count as a skyscraper.............perhaps ;-)

I think that Senate House may well be London's only pre WW2 highrise building, I can't think of any others off the top of my head. It's a shame really.


----------



## erbse

Indeed. Even many German cities that were/are far smaller as London have 2 or more historical highrises. Thinking about Dresden, Munich, Leipzig, Berlin, Düsseldorf, Stuttgart a.s.o.


Would have been too great if London got the Albert Memorial Tower eh  Probably one of the greatest classical highrises if they (had) build that one.

That's the baby I'm talking about:









Source: skyscrapernews.com


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^ :shocked: Never heard of it! Details please!


----------



## Snowy

The Albert Memorial Tower would have been a great building, but I'm not so sure about the location - I think that it woud have dwarfed Westminster Abbey too much. There's no denying the fact that it would have been a great tower though.

I'm not sure why we never really got any of these towers in the UK - I mean we got a fair bit of art deco and some great early twentieth century midrises e.g. the Liver Building in Liverpool & Lancaster House in Manchester, just not proper highrises. Perhaps highrises were as controversial in the UK then, as they are now!


----------



## erbse

Strange enough, since the Empire already built lots of highrises in their colonies back then, eh?

Thinking about many Canadian or Australian cities, Shanghai, Hongkong or Singapur.
But well, those places were 'dark horses' back then, they could plan anything from scratch.
No old towns "constricting" the progress through highrises, boulevards or whatever


----------



## DinoVabec

Damn, that Albert Memorial Tower looks awesome...

What's the reason why isn't build?


----------



## Snowy

erbse said:


> Strange enough, since the Empire already built lots of highrises in their colonies back then, eh?
> 
> Thinking about many Canadian or Australian cities, Shanghai, Hongkong or Singapur.
> But well, those places were 'dark horses' back then, they could plan anything from scratch.
> No old towns "constricting" the progress through highrises, boulevards or whatever


Exactly ;-)


----------



## Mojojojo.

Barcelona ?


----------



## Ribarca

erbse said:


> That probably is because the Freedom Tower was built after the Giralda one


Exactly and it's not the only building. There is a great thread in the Spanish section from Marp on the Giraldas in the world:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=854570


----------



## WestSideJohn

Not necessarily "best" but interesting.










Central Terminal, Buffalo, New York (currently vacant)










Central Terminal from the rear.










Electric Tower (on the right) and the Buffalo Savings Bank (now M&T) on the left.










The Guaranty/Prudential Building. My photo doesn't do it justice.










City Hall from the back.


----------



## Elvenking

So maybe Bazylika Mariacka _(Marienkirche)_ from Gdańsk, Poland. It's biggest brick-church in the world and one of the biggest in general (but not the tallest one  ). 82m height. Construction: 1343-1502

Pics doesn't show its greatness, it's really huge ;D


----------



## Ribarca

It looks really massive.The houses look like puppet houses!


----------



## erbse

I adore this church as I adore Gdansk/Danzig, but this definitely doesn't belong here.


Besides, you didn't even credit your sources!


----------



## Elvenking

erbse said:


> I adore this church as I adore Gdansk/Danzig, but this definitely doesn't belong here.
> 
> 
> Besides, you didn't even credit your sources!


Why doesn't belong? Churches' images were posted here before.

Credit? Use google, I found these pics in 1 minute, everyone can. Besides, you can find a link in images' properties.


----------



## Plaas

*Witte Huis, Rotterdam*

_Het Witte Huis_ (lit. "the white house") was build in 1898 and is one of those early European skyscrapers known as "first skyscraper in Europe". In fact, it is a really old one and by its time it was the tallest office building in Europe, on the other hand the height of 43 meters might be not enough to call it a real skyscraper.










Build in 1898, the building is one of the few pre-war structures in the innercity of Rotterdam (Rotterdam was bombed in 1940). It is a UNESCO-monument.










The walls were decorated with statues. Some statues did not survive the great fire of 1940 (caused by the bombings), others still stand.

















The White House surrounded by the modern skyscrapers of Rotterdam:











Pics by Wikipedia.


----------



## erbse

Not so impressive from a distance, but great details:

*NYC - Chanin Building*


5429 / chanin building, nyc by janeland, on Flickr


The Chanin Building, at 122 East 42nd Street, was designed by Sloan & Robertson from 1927-1930 with Irwin S. Chanin, one of the most notable developers in the city, and closely modeled on Eliel Saarinen's plan for the Chicago Tribune Building. This 56-story Art Deco structure, reaching 649 feet, was the third tallest building in the world when completed and is one of the most significant New York skyscrapers of the 1920's, as it is one of the earliest with a solid base, setback massing, and a buttressed crown that was once illuminated at night.



Chanin Building by John de Guzman, on Flickr


Chanin Building by darklordspet, on Flickr


The Chanin Building by BrianEden, on Flickr


The Art Deco facade of the Chanin Building, NYC by LuciaB, on Flickr


P1140470 by iainh124a, on Flickr


Chanin Building - the view Park Avenue and East 36th Street by Anomalous_A, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

DSC_0047 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## amitysoft14

*Welcome*

Hi guys,Very Amazing photo.Thank you so much..:cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins

I love these art deco towers. Rich in decorations.


----------



## isaidso

My favourite classic skyscraper in Toronto is Commerce Court North. It topped out in 1931 and is 145m tall. 




Skybean said:


>











Courtesy of hkskyline



Mrs.Bangkok said:


>




















Courtesy of Taller Better


----------



## 011Ivan

Amazing, a real heritage


----------



## ATarnowski

Nsch said:


> i love NYC´s skyscrapers!!!!!


 
Especially older ones like Empire State Building,Chrysler building, Chicago Tribune Tower ... Classics

:cheers:


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

*DETROIT*


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

A couple of Chicago classics all lit up. 

Note the author of this photo below. Nick does great work.


----------



## TheIllinoisan

Wow, I never realized how much Toronto (and Canada, for that matter), were lacking in terms of classical, heritage-type skyscrapers. Not a single 150m+ art deco 'scraper. I had previously assumed that a country bordering the Home of the Skyscraper (good 'ol USA), the land of maple syrup, would have at least 1 significant old 'scraper. Im sad to see that I was wrong... Oh, well, there are still a good amount of small nice old skyscrapers in Canada, I suppose. Eh!


----------



## Robert Maciejowski

The best








https://www.planetminecraft.com/project/the-chrysler-building---an-art-deco-masterpiece/








https://pl.pinterest.com/pin/81416705741235029


----------



## DZH22

Custom House, Boston, built in 1915. Pics are from flickr.

Custom House Tower, Boston by Christine C, on Flickr

Custom House Tower by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr

Bostonscapes by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr

190518 Voyage à Boston - Mass - USA-0666 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## ElViejoReino

Interesting thread! Some Classic Skyscrapers of MADRID

"Edificio Telefónica" - 89,30 m. One of firsts skycrappers in Europe (1926-1929)









"Torre Madrid" - 142 m (1954-1960)









"Edificio España" - 117 m. (1948-1953)









Torre Madrid and Edificio España in early 60´s









Edificio La Unión y El Fenix (53 m) (1928-1931) i love this one!


----------



## Slow Burn

The Woolworth Building, New York

DSC03850 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn

The Comcast Building, Rockefeller Plaza, New York

DSC03656 by ofhklnve60, on Flickr


----------



## TM_Germany

Let's get this thread back on track. Luckily even many "backwater" American cities managed to build some skyscrapers in their heyday, so there is still enough left to cover.


Kansas City, MO

Kansas City Power and Light Building, 145m, completed: 1931
(All pictures from Wikipedia)





























909 Walnut Street, 143m, completed: 1932









(Wikipedia)









(https://www.909walnut.com/gallery)









(https://www.909walnut.com/gallery)


----------



## TM_Germany

Des Moines, Iowa
Equitable Building, 97m, completed: 1924









https://www.apartmentfinder.com/Iowa/Des-Moines-Apartments/The-Equitable-Building-Apartments-4y22qel


















https://www.apartmentratings.com/ia/des-moines/the-equitable-building_9199332346275171500/


Davenport, Iowa 
Davenport Bank and Trust Building, 77m, completed: 1927 (city population at the time less than 60,000!)
All pictures from Wikipedia


----------



## TM_Germany

Cincinatti, Ohio

Carew Tower, 175m, completed: 1930









(Wikipedia)

(Interior pics by http://buildipedia.com/aec-pros/fea...-in-cincinnati-union-terminal-and-carew-tower)
















:master:


----------



## The seventh shape

How banal and vulgar our modern aesthetic seems compared to these grand old beauties.


----------



## micrip

MDguy said:


> heres a sort of forgotten one, the bank of america, baltimore (thats just a recent name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kansas city also has a great collection of them
> 
> I also love this building in Buenos Aires, the Kavanagh Building
> 
> From Jota Pe here at ssc


Now known as 10 Light, it has been converted into apartments. When completed, it was the tallest building on the East Coast south of NYC. The clock tower on Philly's City Hall is higher, but the main structure is only 9 floors.

Built as the Baltimore Trust tower, it may have held its place until after the war.


----------



## TM_Germany

It's the Cathedral of Learning in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.


----------



## ElViejoReino

In Pittsburgh (USA), a really amazing building!
TM_Germany give us some information some post before (tanks )




TM_Germany said:


> Now, on to the towers in Pittsburgh that are actual skyscrapers per the modern definition.
> 
> The magnificient Cathedral of Learning by the University of Pittsburgh.
> 163m (2nd tallest educational building in the world), completed: 1936
> 
> I'll dedicate an entire post about this beauty.
> All pics from Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cathedral has a number of "nationality rooms" with interiors according to the specified nation. New ones are still being added as well!
> 
> Chinese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austrian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etc, etc. There are too many great interior pictures to show here, so I greatly recommend visiting the Wikipedia page!


----------



## Abbil

*Book Tower*, Detroit, Michigan, United States. 

Here we have another fine example of the so called ''early skyscrapers''. I think it is a lovely example...and also too much wretched. When we see those skyscrapers, or at least, when I see them, their voluptuosity sometimes use to conceal a not so bright trajectory of them through their years... above all when we talk about Detroit. How can it be possible that this beauty can be currently empty...abandoned...? That breaks my heart. Does someone know any news about it?



















Argh...as you can see in this detail image of the roof, the green copper roofing is being chipped! 










Restauration works?










Neo-renaissance/Neo-baroque/Beaux-arts ornamentation detail...delicious...










Old postcard from the roaring twenties:










All photos are from wikipedia. 
What do you think about it? I personally love the skyscrapers from the 10s and 20s of the XX century. There are much others that have experienced a much more better chance than this poor Book Tower...


----------



## benKen

NY City

by
*史丹立*


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Abbil said:


> *Book Tower*, Detroit, Michigan, United States.
> Here we have another fine example of the so called ''early skyscrapers''. I think it is a lovely example...and also too much wretched. When we see those skyscrapers, or at least, when I see them, their voluptuosity sometimes use to conceal a not so bright trajectory of them through their years... above all when we talk about Detroit. How can it be possible that this beauty can be currently empty...abandoned...? That breaks my heart. Does someone know any news about it?
> 
> Neo-renaissance/Neo-baroque/Beaux-arts ornamentation detail...delicious...
> Old postcard from the roaring twenties:
> What do you think about it?











^^^
Magnificent indeed. Maybe these fire steps spoil the appearance of the building in Detroit a bit.
I will give another similar object but in NY - GRAND CENTRAL TERMINAL

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/newyorkcity/comments/bf1qt0










inside








outside








nice eagle detail in front of GCT
















Where Are the Cast-Iron Eagles of the Original Grand Central Terminal? - Untapped New York


After the demolition of the former Grand Central Station, the eagles that once adorned its clock towers were lost. Here's a glimpse at a few of the found structures.




untappedcities.com






MidtownGuy said:


> *Helmsley Building aka New York Central Building
> 230 Park Avenue
> New York City
> 172 m, 35 Floors
> 1929*
> 
> Original headquarters of the New York Central Railroad.
> Sold for $1.15 Billion in 2007.
> 
> You can't imagine the inside, it's like a true palace. Marble walls, bronze details, wood moldings, and painted murals.
> An aerial highway for cars passes through the building near the bottom!


*Ofcourse!

Where in the whole SSC forum can I find a thread about New York Central Building The Helmsley. It's such a great skyscraper. I searched and did not find. One of the favorites to be called the prettiest towers in the world, not high but proportionate and clean in style. Classic!



https://i.pinimg.com/originals/26/54/ef/2654ef7f5aa721bdb48ab18d2714942b.jpg


























Park Avenue, showing New York Central Building, New York City


Park Ave. Showing N.Y. Central Building. N.Y. Central Building, spanning Park Avenue, houses executive offices of the great railroad system. This $13,000,000 building opened in the spring of 1929, covers two city blocks, is 40 stories high, topped by a Pantern 567 feet from street level. Its...




www.digitalcommonwealth.org














New York Architecture Images- Helmsley Building









*








Tempus, a Chicago tech company, signs new lease at a prominent New York location - Chicago Business Journal


Chicago-based Tempus Labs Inc, a tech company that uses machine learning and genomic sequencing to tailor treatment plans to individual patients, signed a new lease under RXR Realty at a prominent New York location.




www.bizjournals.com














https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/early-20th-century-skyscrapers-they-will-never-build-like-this-again.767312/post-171015864










Foster + Partners present vision for Grand Central Terminal


Foster + Partners unveils proposals to increase the capacity of New York's Grand Central Terminal by widening and pedestrianising streets.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## UrbanImpact

Abbil said:


> *Book Tower*, Detroit, Michigan, United States.
> 
> Here we have another fine example of the so called ''early skyscrapers''. I think it is a lovely example...and also too much wretched. When we see those skyscrapers, or at least, when I see them, their voluptuosity sometimes use to conceal a not so bright trajectory of them through their years... above all when we talk about Detroit. How can it be possible that this beauty can be currently empty...abandoned...? That breaks my heart. Does someone know any news about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh...as you can see in this detail image of the roof, the green copper roofing is being chipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restauration works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neo-renaissance/Neo-baroque/Beaux-arts ornamentation detail...delicious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old postcard from the roaring twenties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos are from wikipedia.
> What do you think about it? I personally love the skyscrapers from the 10s and 20s of the XX century. There are much others that have experienced a much more better chance than this poor Book Tower...


I believe it’s being converted to residences


----------



## Hudson11

5 Columbus Circle, NYC. Completed in 1912


Columbus Circle looking South c 1913 by Steve, on Flickr


Manhattan cityscape by Donald, on Flickr


----------



## Odin82

Sorry to resurrect an old thread. Was browsing the posts as I'm trying to identify a picture of a building that was used in a movie (1408). Thought I should post and inquire if anybody here recognises it and able to identify it?

















I've been google street viewing all around Manhattan trying to find a building that matches, but with no luck.


Edit: Solved. New York Marriott East Side. Formerly The Halloran House and Shelton Towers. 

Built a hotel to the side blocking the side used in the postcard in the film.


----------

